
3 Years Later, the Snowden Leaks Have Changed How the World Sees the NSA - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/06/3-years-later-snowden-leaks-have-changed-how-world-sees-nsa-surveillance
======
Joof
And the NSA has changed the internet itself quite a lot.

